# أخطاء تقتل الحـــــــــــــــــــــــ&#1



## ++sameh++ (12 يونيو 2006)

*أخطاء تقتل الحـــــــــــــــــــــــ&#1*

هناك كثير من الأسباب التي قد تؤدي إلى قتل الحب سواء كان الحب بين الزوج و زوجته أو بين الحبيب وحبيبته ....من هذه الاسباب نذكر: 

*1-الاستهزاء وجرح المشاعر 
السخرية من المظاهر الجسمية او الاجتماعية تولد الكراهية في النفس لأنها تقلل من شأن الطرف الآخر , وبالتالي ينعدم الاحترام ويحل محله النزاعات والمشادات , فمن أهم ادوار الزوجة في حياة زوجها حفظ كرامته في حضوره وغيابه وإشعاره الدائم بالثقة بالنفس ودفعه إلى النجاح , وذلك لا يتأتى يالمواخذة الدائمة والتعليق السلبي على سلوكه ومظهره بطريقه مؤذية . 

2- الانشغال الدائم عنه 
إهمال ألزوجه لزوجها سواء داخل المنزل أو خارجه بالعمل والصديقات وممارسة الهوايات تشعره بالنبذ والفراغ لا سيما ان كان ليس لدية ما يشغله , لذلك يجب الانتباه , ولوكان ذلك على حساب بعض الاهتمامات الأخرى , حتى لا يشعر زوجك بالإهمال وبالتالي الفتور العاطفي . 

3- الغــــــــــــيرة الشـــــــــديد 
الغيرة إذا تجاوزت الحدود تهدد العلاقة الزوجية بشده , وقد تصل بشريكي الحياة الى منحدرات سيئة العواقب كالعنف وتكذيب احدهم للآخر باستمرار والشك وذلك يعتبر أقوى مطب مهلك للعلاقة بينهم . 

4- نصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــائح الأخريات 
استماع الزوجة الى جميع النصائح التى وجهها لها الصديقات والزميلات على اختلاف وتفاوت ثقاتهن وصدقهن في النصيحة يؤدى بها الى التشويش والتخبط في الأفكار فكل زوج له طباع 
وأفكار تختلف عن زوج الصديقة او الزميلة لذلك حاولي ان تتفهمي زوجك بنفسك فالعلاقه بينكما 
خاصه ولا تشبهها اي علاقة بين اثنين اخرين فاهتمي بحفظ اسرارك وخصوصياتك ولا تطلبي المشورة الا من اهل التخصص والثقة ... 

5- عــــــــــدم التقدير 
قد يكون لزوجك طموحات واحلام تحتاج الى مسانده ومساعده ولكن عدم تفهمك لهذه الطموحات قد يترجمها الزوج انك لا تقدرينه كما يجب ويعتبر عدم مشاركتك له ولو بعبارات التشجيع نوعا من الاحباط ويعد ذلك من اكبر الاخطاء التى تقع فيها الزوجات وقد تدمر حياتهن الزوجية ثم يتساءلن بعد ذلك عن السبب !!!! ... 

6- التسلط والديكتاتورية 
تعتقد بعض الفتيات ان امتلاكها للقرارت في الحياه الزوجية سيحقق لها الامان وراحه البال ولكنها اذا تفهمت رأي زوجها واحترمته فان ذلك سيعود عليها بالنجاح الاكبر كزوجه وربة منزل فالحياة الزوجية مشاركة بين طرفين متساويين في الواجبات والحقوق وليست الديكتاتورية تحكمها الزوجه وينفذ احكامها الزوج ... 

7-الشكوى المستمرة 
اذا استشعر الزوج ان زوجته دائمة الشكوى و تكثر الحديث عن المشكلات التى تجد لها حلاً فقد 
يمل من التحدث معها وربما يلجأ الى ((الصمت الزوجي)) طلباً للسلامة وراحة البال فالزوج يشعر بالرضا عن اختياره لزوجته حينما يلمس فيها التعقل والذكاء والقدرة على اتخاذ قرارات حكيمة في مواجهة المشاكل المنزلية البسيطة ويثق في ان لدية من يعاونه ويؤازره في الحياة لا من يضيف الى اعبائه حملا جديدا بالزواج ...*


----------



## artamisss (12 يونيو 2006)

* شكرا يا سامح على الموضوع الشديد دة  بجد 100 100
ربنا يباركك *


----------



## †gomana† (12 يونيو 2006)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا سامح *
*شكرا ليك *


----------



## ميريت (12 يونيو 2006)

​*سامح الموضوع خطير بجد تسلم ايدك*
*انا بس عاوزه اعلق ع النقط دي*
*ونكمل بعدين عشان مطولش*​ 
*[QUOTE] 
1-الاستهزاء وجرح المشاعر 
السخرية من المظاهر الجسمية او الاجتماعية تولد الكراهية في النفس لأنها تقلل من شأن الطرف الآخر , وبالتالي ينعدم الاحترام ويحل محله النزاعات والمشادات , فمن أهم ادوار الزوجة في حياة زوجها حفظ كرامته في حضوره وغيابه وإشعاره الدائم بالثقة بالنفس ودفعه إلى النجاح , وذلك لا يتأتى يالمواخذة الدائمة والتعليق السلبي على سلوكه ومظهره بطريقه مؤذية . 
[/QUOTE]

النقطه دي مهمه جدا
لانه كتير من الازواج بعد الجواز بينسو جمال الست
حتي لو كانت جميله الجميلات
هما بيبقو مش شايفين دا حتي لو غيرهم شايف دا
ومش عارفين انه الست مخلوق ودني يعني بتحب تسمع كلام حلو
لانها كل ما تسمع كلام حلو هتحب جوزها اكتر وهتسعده اكتر واكتر
لكن لو ضايقها بالطريقه دي هتنكد عليه عشته وهتخليه يكره البيت ويكره عشته 
ومش هينتج حلو لانه مش سعيد​ 

* 
*



2- الانشغال الدائم عنه 
إهمال ألزوجه لزوجها سواء داخل المنزل أو خارجه بالعمل والصديقات وممارسة الهوايات تشعره بالنبذ والفراغ لا سيما ان كان ليس لدية ما يشغله , لذلك يجب الانتباه , ولوكان ذلك على حساب بعض الاهتمامات الأخرى , حتى لا يشعر زوجك بالإهمال وبالتالي الفتور العاطفي . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
النقطه دي علي فكره الزوج السب فيها
لانه معرفش يحببها فيه فبالتالي بعدت عنه وراحت لناس تحس بكيانها وسطهم​*​ 
*



5- عــــــــــدم التقدير 
قد يكون لزوجك طموحات واحلام تحتاج الى مسانده ومساعده ولكن عدم تفهمك لهذه الطموحات قد يترجمها الزوج انك لا تقدرينه كما يجب ويعتبر عدم مشاركتك له ولو بعبارات التشجيع نوعا من الاحباط ويعد ذلك من اكبر الاخطاء التى تقع فيها الزوجات وقد تدمر حياتهن الزوجية ثم يتساءلن بعد ذلك عن السبب !!!! ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...



د برضه نقطه خطيره جدا
ممكن تسبب مشاكل كتير
بس ف الاول والاخر سببها حاجه واحده
الاسائه في الاختيار من قبل الازواج 
الزوج المفروض 
لما يختار شريكه حياته لازم يختارها مناسبه 
من حيث الثقافه والمستوي الاجتماعي
لكن لو فيه فروق بين الزوجين هتعمل فجوات كبيره
والفجوات دي هتعمل مشاكل
كتير من الاولاد بيختارو علي اساس الشكل مش المضمون
وحتي لو اختار علي اساس المضمون بيحاول علي قد ما يقدر يغير دا
ويشكلها من الاول
ويقعدها من الشغل ويحاول يخلي هو وبيته محور حياتها
وهو مش عارف انه دا بيقتل بيته مش بيبنيه​*​ 

*



7-الشكوى المستمرة 
اذا استشعر الزوج ان زوجته دائمة الشكوى و تكثر الحديث عن المشكلات التى تجد لها حلاً فقد 
يمل من التحدث معها وربما يلجأ الى ((الصمت الزوجي)) طلباً للسلامة وراحة البال فالزوج يشعر بالرضا عن اختياره لزوجته حينما يلمس فيها التعقل والذكاء والقدرة على اتخاذ قرارات حكيمة في مواجهة المشاكل المنزلية البسيطة ويثق في ان لدية من يعاونه ويؤازره في الحياة لا من يضيف الى اعبائه حملا جديدا بالزواج ...

أنقر للتوسيع...




فين بقا الي بيفكر قبل ما يختار مش بيبص للمظهر بس ومبيدورش ع الجوهر


بجد يا سامح الموضوع غني جدا وممكن منخلصش مناقشه فيه بس انا مش عاوزه اطول اكتر من كدا كفايه عليا كدا واكمل ف حلقه اخري​*​


----------



## ميريت (12 يونيو 2006)

​*سامح الموضوع خطير بجد تسلم ايدك*
*انا بس عاوزه اعلق ع النقط دي*
*ونكمل بعدين عشان مطولش*​ 
*[QUOTE] 
1-الاستهزاء وجرح المشاعر 
السخرية من المظاهر الجسمية او الاجتماعية تولد الكراهية في النفس لأنها تقلل من شأن الطرف الآخر , وبالتالي ينعدم الاحترام ويحل محله النزاعات والمشادات , فمن أهم ادوار الزوجة في حياة زوجها حفظ كرامته في حضوره وغيابه وإشعاره الدائم بالثقة بالنفس ودفعه إلى النجاح , وذلك لا يتأتى يالمواخذة الدائمة والتعليق السلبي على سلوكه ومظهره بطريقه مؤذية . 
[/QUOTE]

النقطه دي مهمه جدا
لانه كتير من الازواج بعد الجواز بينسو جمال الست
حتي لو كانت جميله الجميلات
هما بيبقو مش شايفين دا حتي لو غيرهم شايف دا
ومش عارفين انه الست مخلوق ودني يعني بتحب تسمع كلام حلو
لانها كل ما تسمع كلام حلو هتحب جوزها اكتر وهتسعده اكتر واكتر
لكن لو ضايقها بالطريقه دي هتنكد عليه عشته وهتخليه يكره البيت ويكره عشته 
ومش هينتج حلو لانه مش سعيد​ 

* 
*



2- الانشغال الدائم عنه 
إهمال ألزوجه لزوجها سواء داخل المنزل أو خارجه بالعمل والصديقات وممارسة الهوايات تشعره بالنبذ والفراغ لا سيما ان كان ليس لدية ما يشغله , لذلك يجب الانتباه , ولوكان ذلك على حساب بعض الاهتمامات الأخرى , حتى لا يشعر زوجك بالإهمال وبالتالي الفتور العاطفي . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
النقطه دي علي فكره الزوج السب فيها
لانه معرفش يحببها فيه فبالتالي بعدت عنه وراحت لناس تحس بكيانها وسطهم​*​ 
*



5- عــــــــــدم التقدير 
قد يكون لزوجك طموحات واحلام تحتاج الى مسانده ومساعده ولكن عدم تفهمك لهذه الطموحات قد يترجمها الزوج انك لا تقدرينه كما يجب ويعتبر عدم مشاركتك له ولو بعبارات التشجيع نوعا من الاحباط ويعد ذلك من اكبر الاخطاء التى تقع فيها الزوجات وقد تدمر حياتهن الزوجية ثم يتساءلن بعد ذلك عن السبب !!!! ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...



د برضه نقطه خطيره جدا
ممكن تسبب مشاكل كتير
بس ف الاول والاخر سببها حاجه واحده
الاسائه في الاختيار من قبل الازواج 
الزوج المفروض 
لما يختار شريكه حياته لازم يختارها مناسبه 
من حيث الثقافه والمستوي الاجتماعي
لكن لو فيه فروق بين الزوجين هتعمل فجوات كبيره
والفجوات دي هتعمل مشاكل
كتير من الاولاد بيختارو علي اساس الشكل مش المضمون
وحتي لو اختار علي اساس المضمون بيحاول علي قد ما يقدر يغير دا
ويشكلها من الاول
ويقعدها من الشغل ويحاول يخلي هو وبيته محور حياتها
وهو مش عارف انه دا بيقتل بيته مش بيبنيه​*​ 

*



7-الشكوى المستمرة 
اذا استشعر الزوج ان زوجته دائمة الشكوى و تكثر الحديث عن المشكلات التى تجد لها حلاً فقد 
يمل من التحدث معها وربما يلجأ الى ((الصمت الزوجي)) طلباً للسلامة وراحة البال فالزوج يشعر بالرضا عن اختياره لزوجته حينما يلمس فيها التعقل والذكاء والقدرة على اتخاذ قرارات حكيمة في مواجهة المشاكل المنزلية البسيطة ويثق في ان لدية من يعاونه ويؤازره في الحياة لا من يضيف الى اعبائه حملا جديدا بالزواج ...

أنقر للتوسيع...




فين بقا الي بيفكر قبل ما يختار مش بيبص للمظهر بس ومبيدورش ع الجوهر


بجد يا سامح الموضوع غني جدا وممكن منخلصش مناقشه فيه بس انا مش عاوزه اطول اكتر من كدا كفايه عليا كدا واكمل ف حلقه اخري​*​


----------



## †gomana† (12 يونيو 2006)

*كلامك رائع جدا وموضح جدا يا مرمر*
*ميرسيه جدا عليه*

*احييكى على ردك المقنع*
*ربنا يباركك حبيبتى*


----------



## ميريت (12 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *كلامك رائع جدا وموضح جدا يا مرمر*
> *ميرسيه جدا عليه*
> 
> *احييكى على ردك المقنع*
> *ربنا يباركك حبيبتى*


 


ربنا يباركك انتي يا جومانه
بس دا رايي مش اكتر
انه مش نرمي اللوم كله ع الست
انها بتقتل الحب
وممكن لفتتات صغيره من جوزها تخلي قلبها يدي كتير جدا من غير تفكير​


----------



## ++sameh++ (13 يونيو 2006)

> *شكرا يا سامح على الموضوع الشديد دة بجد 100 100
> ربنا يباركك *


 
*العفو أختى الغالية ، ربنا معاكى*


----------



## ++sameh++ (13 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسى يا جومانا على ردك ، ربنا معاكى*


----------



## ++sameh++ (13 يونيو 2006)

*نييجى بقى لميريت وتعليقاتهم الجميلة على الموضوع ، انا هاعلق على كلامك ومستنى تعليقك التانى ماشى .*



> لانه كتير من الازواج بعد الجواز بينسو جمال الست
> حتي لو كانت جميله الجميلات


 
*كلامك صح وما قدرش اقول لا ، بس تفتكرى ده بيرجع لأيه من وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟*



> لانها كل ما تسمع كلام حلو هتحب جوزها اكتر وهتسعده اكتر واكتر
> لكن لو ضايقها بالطريقه دي هتنكد عليه عشته وهتخليه يكره البيت ويكره عشته


 
*اكيد لو فى شد وجذب من اى طرف سواء الزوج او الزوجة فده هايسبب مشاكل كتير فى البيت *



> النقطه دي علي فكره الزوج السب فيها
> لانه معرفش يحببها فيه فبالتالي بعدت عنه وراحت لناس تحس بكيانها وسطهم​


 
*يعنى ايه يا ميريت ما عرفش يحببها فيه ؟؟؟ مش فى فترة خطوبة قبل الجوزا ، الفترة ديه لو ما قدرش الزوج يحب زوجته او العكس يبقى هايعيشوا اساسا ازاى مع بعض ويكملوا حياتهم ازاى ، بمعنى ادق المفروض ان الحب قبل الزواج مش بعد الزواج يا ميريت .*



> لكن لو فيه فروق بين الزوجين هتعمل فجوات كبيره
> والفجوات دي هتعمل مشاكل


 
*وديه انا بتفق معاكى فيها ، بس مش شرط ان الخلاف يكون بسبب كدة يا ميريت ، وصدقينى احنا شوفنا حالات بتكون فيها الزوج اقل فى المستوى الثقافى مع زوجها وبالرغم من كدة بتقف معاه وبتشجعه يعنى مش ده السبب الوحيد .*



> فين بقا الي بيفكر قبل ما يختار مش بيبص للمظهر بس ومبيدورش ع الجوهر


 
*كلامك صح لأنه لو كان اختار صح ما كانتش حصلت كل المشاكل ديه*



> بجد يا سامح الموضوع غني جدا وممكن منخلصش مناقشه فيه بس انا مش عاوزه اطول اكتر من كدا كفايه عليا كدا واكمل ف حلقه اخري


 
*وانا بقى منتظر الحلقة الأخرى يا ميريت ، هى هاتتذاع امتى .. ؟؟؟*


----------



## ميريت (13 يونيو 2006)

++sameh++ قال:
			
		

> > *لانه كتير من الازواج بعد الجواز بينسو جمال الست*
> > *حتي لو كانت جميله الجميلات*
> > *كلامك صح وما قدرش اقول لا ، بس تفتكرى ده بيرجع لأيه من وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟
> >
> ...


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 يونيو 2006)

مساء الخير 
اولا شكرا ياسامح على الموضوع الرائع 
بس عايز اقول حاجة لمرمر انة مش اكيد ان كل الغلط بيبقى من الست او الراجل
بس لازم كل طرف يعمل اللي عليه ومايبقاش يقول انا مالي المفروض يجي منة لا المفروض كل واحد يعمل اللي عليه
فيا مرمر اعملي اللي عليكي وشوفي رد الفعل هايبقى اية
وشكرا ليكم


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> مساء الخير
> اولا شكرا ياسامح على الموضوع الرائع
> بس عايز اقول حاجة لمرمر انة مش اكيد ان كل الغلط بيبقى من الست او الراجل
> بس لازم كل طرف يعمل اللي عليه ومايبقاش يقول انا مالي المفروض يجي منة لا المفروض كل واحد يعمل اللي عليه
> ...


 

شكرا ليك انت يا رامي
انا برضه مش قصدي اني اصب اللوم علي طرف واحد
برضه الست ممكن تخلي الراجل الي قدامها يدوب فيها
وممكن تطفيه انا مش مع طرف ضد طرف
انا قصدي اني ابين انه فيه لفتتات معينه بيكون سببها كدا او كدا
وفيه حجات تانيه ممكن تعالج دا
دا قصدي 
مش قصدي انه طرف مظلوم وطرف ظالم
العلاقه دي بتبقا بين طرفين لازم الطرفين يبذلو مجهود زي بعض عشان العلاقه تنجح
وشكرا ليك مره تانيه يا رامي


----------



## †gomana† (14 يونيو 2006)

*احب احييكى يا مرمر على ردودك الجميلة والمقنعة فعلا من واقع حياتنا*
*ربنا يباركك يابينتى ويوفقك فى البطيخة *
*ههههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 يونيو 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> شكرا ليك انت يا رامي
> انا برضه مش قصدي اني اصب اللوم علي طرف واحد
> برضه الست ممكن تخلي الراجل الي قدامها يدوب فيها
> وممكن تطفيه انا مش مع طرف ضد طرف
> ...


 
اووك يامرمر شكرا ليكي على توضيحك 
وشكرا ليك تاني مرة ياسامح على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## ++sameh++ (14 يونيو 2006)

شكراً ليك أخى الحبيب جداً رامى على الكلمات الجميلة ديه ، وشكراً يا ميريت على الردود المستعجلة والرائعة ديه :ura1: 

بصى يا ميريت ، انا متفق معاكى فى حاجات كتير ، لكن فى النهاية موضوع ان الحب يقل او يقتل بين الزوج والزوجة بيبقى فى مسئولية على الطرفين مش على طرف واحد ، يعنى زى ما قلتى مثلا الزوج راجع من شغله تعبان ومرهق واتعصب واتنرفز لو زوجته ما امتصتش غضبة تفتكرى ايه النهاية ؟؟؟؟
خناقات ما لهاش عدد :t26: وزعيق ومشاكل كتير ، يعنى انا بشوف ازاوج بامانة بيمدحوا فى زوجتهم باستمرار ويقولوا احنا متجوزين ملاك ، لانهم لما بيتعصبوا مثلا بيلاقوا اللى بيمتص غضبهم ده ، والعكس صحيح الزوج المفروض لو زوجته تعبانة ومرهقة يحاول يخفف عنها شوية ويشعرها انها حاجة كبيرة عنده وانه بيخاف عليها جداً ، يعنى فى النهاية الموضوع محتاج تفاهم من الطرفين ، شكراً لكل أخوتى الأحباء اللى شاركوا فى الموضوع ، ربنا معاكم :t16: ​


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *احب احييكى يا مرمر على ردودك الجميلة والمقنعة فعلا من واقع حياتنا*
> *ربنا يباركك يابينتى ويوفقك فى البطيخة *
> *ههههههههه*


بنيتي
هو انتي عندك كام سنه يا جوجو
وربنا يستر ف حكايه البطيخه دي


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

++sameh++ قال:
			
		

> شكراً ليك أخى الحبيب جداً رامى على الكلمات الجميلة ديه ، وشكراً يا ميريت على الردود المستعجلة والرائعة ديه :ura1: ​
> 
> بصى يا ميريت ، انا متفق معاكى فى حاجات كتير ، لكن فى النهاية موضوع ان الحب يقل او يقتل بين الزوج والزوجة بيبقى فى مسئولية على الطرفين مش على طرف واحد ، يعنى زى ما قلتى مثلا الزوج راجع من شغله تعبان ومرهق واتعصب واتنرفز لو زوجته ما امتصتش غضبة تفتكرى ايه النهاية ؟؟؟؟
> 
> خناقات ما لهاش عدد :t26: وزعيق ومشاكل كتير ، يعنى انا بشوف ازاوج بامانة بيمدحوا فى زوجتهم باستمرار ويقولوا احنا متجوزين ملاك ، لانهم لما بيتعصبوا مثلا بيلاقوا اللى بيمتص غضبهم ده ، والعكس صحيح الزوج المفروض لو زوجته تعبانة ومرهقة يحاول يخفف عنها شوية ويشعرها انها حاجة كبيرة عنده وانه بيخاف عليها جداً ، يعنى فى النهاية الموضوع محتاج تفاهم من الطرفين ، شكراً لكل أخوتى الأحباء اللى شاركوا فى الموضوع ، ربنا معاكم :t16: ​


 

انا معاك يا سامح
بس الظروف بتحكم دا يبقا شايط ودا يبقا شايط ويشبطوا ف بعض وربنا يسترها علي العفش الي ف الشقه


----------



## vota (17 يونيو 2006)

موضوع رائع يا اخ سامح
وعلشان كل زوج وزوجة يحفظوا على علاقة المحبة وما يقعوش فى هذه الاخطاء مهم ان كلا منهم يتعرف على صفات واهتمامات الآخر لانه دا يساعد كتير فى نجاح العلاقة الزوجية.​


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2007)

*سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

(( الاستهزاء وجرح المشاعر )) 

السخرية من المظاهر الجسمية او الاجتماعية تولد الكراهية في النفس لانها تقلل من شأن 

الطرف الاخر..وبالتالي ينعدم الاحترام ويحل محله النزاعات والمشادات 

فمن اهم ادوار الزوجه في حياة زوجها حفظ كرامته في حضوره وغيابه واشعاره الدائم 

بالثقة بالنفس ودفعه الى النجاح , وذلك لا يتأتي بالمواخذة الدائمه والتعليق السلبي 

على سلوكه ومظهره بطريقه مؤذية .​(( الانشغال الدائم عنه )) 

اهمال الزوجه لزوجها سواء داخل المنزل او خارجه 

(بالعمل والصديقات وممارسة الهوايات )

تشعرة بالنبذ والفراغ لا سيما ان كان ليس لدية ما يشغله , لذلك يجب الانتباه 

ولوكان ذلك على حساب بعض الاهتمامات الاخرى , حتى لايشعر زوجك بالاهمال

وبالتالي الفتور العاطفي .​

((الغــــــــــــيرة الشـــــــــديدة )) 

الغيرة اذا تجاوزت الحدود تهدد العلاقه الزوجية بشده وقد تصل بشريكي الحياة الى منحدرات

سيئة العواقب كالعنف وتكذيب احدهما للاخر باستمرار والشك وذلك يعتبر اقوى مطب مهلك

للعلاقه بينهما .​(( نصـــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــائح الاخريات ))

استماع الزوجه الى جميع النصائح التى توجهها لها الصديقات والزميلات على اختلاف

وتفاوت ثقافتهن وصدقهن في النصيحه يؤدى بها الى التشوش والتخبط في الافكار 

فكل زوج له طباع وافكار تختلف عن زوج الصديقه او الزميلة لذلك حاولي ان تتفهمى 

زوجك بنفسك فالعلاقه بينكما خاصه ولا تشبهها اي علاقة بين اثنين اخرين فاهتمي 

بحفظ اسرارك وخصوصياتك ولا تطلبي المشورة الا من اهل التخصص والثقة .​

(( عــــــــــدم التقدير ))

قد يكون لزوجك طموحات واحلام تحتاج الى مسانده ومساعده ولكن عدم تفهمك لهذه 

الطموحات قد يترجمها الزوج انك لا تقدرينه كما يجب ويعتبر عدم مشاركتك له ولو بعبارات

التشجيع نوعا من الاحباط ويعد ذلك من اكبر الاخطاء التى تقع فيها الزوجات وقد تدمر

حياتهن الزوجية ثم يتساءلن بعد ذلك عن السبب !​(( التسلط والديكتاتورية ))

تعتقد بعض الفتيات ان امتلاكها للقرارت في الحياه الزوجية سيحقق لها الامان وراحه

البال ولكنها اذا تفهمت رأي زوجها واحترمته فان ذلك سيعود عليها بالنجاح الاكبر

كزوجه وربة منزل فالحياة الزوجية مشاركة بين طرفين متساويين في الواجبات والحقوق

وليست الديكتاتورية تحكمها الزوجه وينفذ احكامها الزوج .​(( الشكوى المستمرة ))

[color]اذا استشعر الزوج ان زوجته دائمة الشكوى و تكثر الحديث عن المشكلات التى تجد لها حلاً 

فقد يمل من التحدث معها وربما يلجأ الى ((الصمت الزوجي)) طلباً للسلامة وراحة البال 

فالزوج يشعر بالرضا عن اختياره لزوجته حينما يلمس فيها التعقل والذكاء والقدرة على 

اتخاذ قرارات حكيمة في مواجهة المشاكل المنزلية البسيطة ويثق في ان لدية من يعاونه 

ويؤازره في الحياة لا من يضيف الى اعبائه حملا جديدا بالزواج .]​
ويبقى الحب شمعة لا تنطفي في وجه ريح الزمن​


----------



## abn yso3 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

*دائما كده  w_candyshop_s عوتينا على موضوعاتك الجميله والحلوه
من الاخر كل موضوعاتك فى الصميم
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

شكرااااااااا على التشجيع والكلام الجميل

يا abn yso3

وربنا معاك​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> (( الاستهزاء وجرح المشاعر ))​
> 
> السخرية من المظاهر الجسمية او الاجتماعية تولد الكراهية في النفس لانها تقلل من شأن ​
> الطرف الاخر..وبالتالي ينعدم الاحترام ويحل محله النزاعات والمشادات ​
> ...




شكرا ليكي كاندي على الموضوع التحفة دا 
بس يا ريت يكون في بنات يفهموا المكتوب ايه 
نحنا الرجالة عاوزين الرحمة بس 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا كاندي ​​


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

ميرسى يا طونى على الكلام لان كلامك 

فعلا صح ميه ميه 

وفعلا اتمنى ان كل البنات يقروا الموضوع ويستفيدوا منه 

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## marnono2021 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

موضوعك حلو قوى يارب كلنا نعمل بالكلام دة
شكرا كتيرعلى مجهودك وربنا معاكى


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

ميرسي على الرد الجميل

وربنا معاكى يا marnono2021​


----------



## man4truth (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## candy shop (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

ميرسى على الرد يا man4truth​


----------



## avram (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

الأخت العزيزة كاندي
أسُجل إعجابي وتقديري لموضوعك الرائع  ونقاطك العملية جدا
الرب يبارككِ


----------



## أرزنا (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

*سلام المسيح*

*وشكرا لك*


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

ميرسى يا avram

وربنا معاك​


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

ميرسى ليك يا سليمان

وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

 حلوووووووووووووو مشكورة حبي


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

ميرسى اوى يا عاشقه دجله​


----------



## asula (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

موضوع كثير حلو  :yahoo: وعن جد كثير عجبني
كتبتي  فابدعتي 
عاشت ايدكي حبيبتي على الموضوع الحلو والرب يبارك حياتكي


----------



## candy shop (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

ميرسى يا asula

يا حببتى على ردك الجميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

*موضوع جميل جدا اشكرك واتمنى انك تمتعينا ديما بمواضيعك الجميله دى​*


----------



## candy shop (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*



kokoman قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا اشكرك واتمنى انك تمتعينا ديما بمواضيعك الجميله دى​*






اشكرك على المشاركه 

وعلى زوقك يا kokoman;

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*

مرسى اوى يا كاندى على الكلام الجميل والتحذير كمان ​


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سبعة اخطاء تقتل الحب عند الرجل*



koka_jesus قال:


> مرسى اوى يا كاندى على الكلام الجميل والتحذير كمان ​





ميرسى ليكى يا حببتى 

على مشاركتك الجميله​


----------

